

Show HN: Real-time Collaboration Made Easy - jameshsi

Dynajot (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dynajot.com) aims to be an extremely low friction way to create real-time collaborative applications. With a single javascript include, the library syncs DOM nodes for multiple users across browsers.<p>You can view the code on Github here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rabidsnail&#x2F;dynajot-sync
======
ivan_ah
Very cool.

So you sync the DOM right? Wouldn't it make more sense to sync at the "model"
level? I'm assuming most applications are generated from some model as
follows:

    
    
       model --render()--> DOM
    

in that case syncing the DOMs would not sync the models of the two
applications.

------
wib
Pretty cool. But why would I use this over Etherpad?

